# Enough!!!!



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Either stop markdl from editing my post or I'm the f*** out of here. Enough is enough!!! I didn't come here to have a f*****g baby-sitter follow me around. 
I never had a personal moderator at the other site and I don't expect to have one here either.

[Rage, whenever a moderator feels the need to edit posts due to profain language one will do so like I just did. If you dont want your post edited then dont use profanity, or used astricks instead. -Thanks]


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Rage, its just the language were watching, thats all.
I must say I've enjoyed having you around and value your opinion as well. I have a 9yr. old boy who sometimes sits here at my desk while he does his homework, he reads these posts when I'm here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Actually considering what goes on at other sites, we are pretty liberal. Most will just completely delete the entire post and remove the users account. Others will turn a profanity filter on which usually does a lousy job. We have access to one here but have decided not to use it so as to give a little leeway to our members. 

We do enjoy your posts Rage and hope you decide to stay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Believe me in any similarly themed forum you will encounter far more moderation than you do here. At least here you can pick your own name and you are judged by the content of your posts and there is considerably less acrimony among the members about enforcement of rules.

I apprecaite the opportunity to have a frank and open discussion here without an immediate lock. It is a tough call what to allow and what not to allow. I personally prefer the moderation style here to alternatives but I suppose that some may find it too restrictive or too loose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Rage,

You know good and well that the only thing getting edited out of your posts is the letter "i". If you have such a huge problem with that, then I'll be sorry to see you leave, because I enjoy reading your posts. Sometimes they are very thoughtful and well written and sometimes they are so paranoid that I about fall over laughing. Either way, I enjoy them, and I count you as a valued member of this community. If you don't like the i being edited out, then don't use it. This is the way that I choose to enforce the policy, and if it seems like I'm zeroing in on you, it's because you are the only one using the language (that I've seen recently). That's all that I have to say about this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

boy is it hard not to jump into this one with both feet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

We have a few fights but that is the nature of our little family here. In a way I kind of like it. Sometimes you want to visit the Cleaver family and pretend everything is OK. Sometimes you want to visit the Bunkers. But I love both families.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Go ahead John, I dare you


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Sorry about this post. I had too much to drink and made a big thing out of nothing. Again, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Not to mention that I was totally out-of-hand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

no problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks! I thought I was going to be banned and should have been.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

"Go ahead John, I dare you"

I double dare you, John. I assume you're smart enough not to mess with me and get the ass beating that would go with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Apology accepted, Rage, and I'm glad you're sticking around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

""Go ahead John, I dare you"

I double dare you, John. I assume you're smart enough not to mess with me and get the ass beating that would go with it. "

Wasn't even refering to you at all Rage, seriously.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

What Mr. Hodgson is too kind to say to the Admins of this board (after he is done laughing his ass off and picks himself up off of the floor) is..."

"I told you so, suckers!!!!"

Although he would probably state it in a more polite manner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

So we get a little dissension over here. So what. Is this thread really so awful?


----------

